# Swine Flu - Possible New Global Pandemic



## jesuschristmonke (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.reuters.com/article/topNews/idUSTRE53N22820090425


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Apr 26, 2009)

Saw it on the news but well... 
It's even possible to die of a 'normal' flu, and you can't lock up yourself and hide from social life all the time so there's nothing you can do anyway... ^^"


----------



## Domination (Apr 26, 2009)

I remeber my mum was like

*rushes to phone*, "We must inform all your aunties not to go near pigs or eat pork, btw no pork until this is over"

I was like WTF lol


----------



## R2DJ (Apr 26, 2009)

It's the SARS' cousin...

And someone from Mexico had to come over here. But the guy was quickly treated and the cabin crew all resulted negative. 

But what about the passengers that boarded on that plane? They didn't get checked.

And the tube trains from Heathrow (Piccadilly line) go to other stations as well - this can be reason if the flu spreads all over London, God forbid.


----------



## epicelite (Apr 26, 2009)

Look up "fema coffins"

I live near the CDC where they are keeping them. ;_;


----------



## Smatchmo (Apr 26, 2009)

this isn't fair.

it took me months to prepare for SARS, gopher pox, west nile, and bird flu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll just convert to judaism to protect myself from this one....


----------



## Shakraka (Apr 27, 2009)

I wonder how soon Madagascar will close all of its ports...


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 27, 2009)

why do I feel like this is another thing blown way out of proportion by the media like all the thing Smatchmo mentioned and mrsa
though this does actually seems to be serious...


----------



## Gamer (Apr 27, 2009)

Not so bad here where I live (Monterrey), but yeah, it's getting complicated in Mexico City...

Anyway, as prevention, no school or college here (public or private) until May 6. YAY!


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 27, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> why do I feel like this is another thing blown way out of proportion by the media like all the thing Smatchmo mentioned and mrsa
> though this does actually seems to be serious...


Of course it is. Its called modern journalism. All the media does is try to induce fear into all its viewers and readers by anyway possible. Stretching of the truth is most likely prevalent in this topic. No need for anyone to not go about their lies as they usually would.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 27, 2009)

Well crappidy doo.  This is why I hate living in Los Angeles, it's too damn close to Mexico.


----------



## Talaria (Apr 27, 2009)

Yah it's already in my obscure country on the bottom of the world. So much for being out of harms way  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, well its been nice knowing ya's


----------



## Scorpei (Apr 27, 2009)

Smatchmo said:
			
		

> this isn't fair.
> 
> it took me months to prepare for SARS, gopher pox, west nile, and bird flu.
> 
> ...


Sorry, the mormons got it right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Honestly, when it happens it happens. Little is known about it at this time. Using your brain and doing normal hygenic things should be enough for now (at least until more is known), also keeping up with your sleep and etc. so as to keep your natural resistance up and running isn't a bad thing (in general 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Anyone coming back from Mexico should be wary about having it though.


----------



## Finishoff (Apr 27, 2009)

Hope they find a cure for this soon. Its going to spread like an out break with people traveling about.


----------



## Scorpei (Apr 27, 2009)

Finishoff said:
			
		

> Hope they find a cure for this soon. Its going to spread like an out break with people traveling about.


There isn't so much 'a cure' for the flu, it mutates really quickly. There are litle to none anti-viral drugs, and those that are there could be quickly rendered useless due to the heavy mutational speed of a virus (like the flu). A neuramidase blocker seems to have effect though... We'll all just have to wait, it's not like this wasn't coming all along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Gian (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a flu right now.
Im scared.
Everyone around me with the same symptoms are rushing to the hospital, haha.


----------



## The Teej (Apr 27, 2009)

Ehh, when it starts to become a serious problem in England, then I'll worry. Until then, better things to be worrying about...


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 27, 2009)

i remember they also said a vaccine was 6 months away


----------



## ganons (Apr 27, 2009)

pigs = filthiest animal on earth


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 27, 2009)

agrees with ganons
i think as long as ppl take precautions, it's gonna be controlled like bird flu


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 27, 2009)

ganons said:
			
		

> pigs = filthiest animal on earth


well its not that their filthy, its that they will eat anything, no matter what including feces from other animals like birds and such which is how these diseases devolved


----------



## Orangegamer (Apr 27, 2009)

Gian said:
			
		

> I have a flu right now.
> Im scared.
> Everyone around me with the same symptoms are rushing to the hospital, haha.


the end is nigh for you mate!
lol im only jokin but what The Teej said
he should be very afraid because it has been a serious case of it in England
but im very immune to the flu cause i get it every like 3 winters
thats about it
lol
Thank You Immune System!!


----------



## Pyrofyr (Apr 27, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> i remember they also said a vaccine was 6 months away


Might be 3 months away, Baxter claims they have new technology allowing them to create one in 3 months.

For the moment you can use Tamiflu or Relenza to prevent/treat it, but it's just what shows the best way of doing it.


----------



## purplesludge (Apr 27, 2009)

Should I stop eating raw pig I import from Mexico?


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2009)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> Should I stop eating raw pig I import from Mexico?



Absolutely not.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 27, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> I wonder how soon Madagascar will close all of its ports...


I see what you did there.


----------



## enarky (Apr 27, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yepp, never understood why people like its meat. Once I understood that it's the meat of those disgusting animals I reduced pig in my diet as far as possible without becoming Vegetarian.

That aside, swine flu has all signs of a possible massmedia hysteria. I'd advice searching a safe place and switching off the TV, just to be safe.


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Apr 27, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, Who told you that?
Why would they name it "swine" then?
It is based on a flu among pigs,  it was possible to transmit it from pig to human, but now it has mutated so
its able to transfer from human to human.
Get a news paper sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, no its not transmitted by eating pork so far.
Don't know who eats raw pig tho, that might be possible?


----------



## Splych (Apr 27, 2009)

I eat pig... Except it is cooked. Swines... Cool animal. Heard this flu is gonna be bigger than SARS. (iunno if I spelt it right. Since it was about 4 years ago...)


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2009)

xDlmaoxD said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, my bad, I meant that you can't get sick by eating pig meat.
Even if the pig meat is 'sick', it should get cured by just heating it up.
So don't stop eating pig meat, absolutely no reason to do that!


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 27, 2009)

They should just put the pigs with swine flu into a smokehouse for a couple of days.  That should cure them.


----------



## MaHe (Apr 27, 2009)

Ah, just like bird flu, this will pass. Media and pharmaceutical companies just like tossing around words like pandemic. You know, the flu medicine sales skyrocket. Besides, it's highly treatable - yeah, some people die. But hundreds of people die from cold every day. It happens.


----------



## MaHe (Apr 27, 2009)

Ah, just like bird flu, this will pass. Media and pharmaceutical companies just like tossing around words like pandemic. You know, the flu medicine sales skyrocket. Besides, it's highly treatable - yeah, some people die. But hundreds of people die from cold every day. It happens.

Ah, just like bird flu, this will pass. Media and pharmaceutical companies just like tossing around words like pandemic. You know, the flu medicine sales skyrocket. Besides, it's highly treatable - yeah, some people die. But hundreds of people die from cold every day. It happens.

Ah, just like bird flu, this will pass. Media and pharmaceutical companies just like tossing around words like pandemic. You know, the flu medicine sales skyrocket. Besides, it's highly treatable - yeah, some people die. But hundreds of people die from cold every day. It happens.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 27, 2009)

Its just a way for the media to bring more fear. I hate the media.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 27, 2009)

MaHe said:
			
		

> Ah, just like bird flu, this will pass. Media and pharmaceutical companies just like tossing around words like pandemic. You know, the flu medicine sales skyrocket. Besides, it's highly treatable - yeah, some people die. But hundreds of people die from cold every day. It happens.



Except normal colds and flu kill the very young, weak and old, whereas this form of flu has been killing healthy adults.


----------



## purplesludge (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree with all four of MaHe.


----------



## jwcgator (Apr 27, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> I wonder how soon Madagascar will close all of its ports...



Ahaha, definitely before this thing can kill everyone.

I love you hahahaha


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2009)

*Fact:* If swine flu was an STD, you could only get it from fat chicks.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 27, 2009)

When SARS hit, I was living in Hong Kong.

I know one person (maybe the family too) in my apartment caught SARS, but I was fine all along. 


But I had a pain in my left lung 3 days ago, and showing flu-like symptoms since then.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 27, 2009)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> When SARS hit, I was living in Hong Kong.
> 
> I know one person (maybe the family too) in my apartment caught SARS, but I was fine all along.
> 
> ...


Well that ain't good. I would go to a doctor quickly if I were you.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 28, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Well that ain't good. I would go to a doctor quickly if I were you.



I went already. The doctor said it looks like I have a viral infection in my upper respiratory system.

But if my chest pain comes back or the ulcer in my tongue doesn't go away within couple weeks, I might have something bad - from pneumonia to cancer =P

I'm not too worried.


----------



## golden (Apr 28, 2009)

MaHe said:
			
		

> Ah, just like bird flu, this will pass. Media and pharmaceutical companies just like tossing around words like pandemic. You know, the flu medicine sales skyrocket. Besides, it's highly treatable - yeah, some people die. But hundreds of people die from cold every day. It happens.


Completely agreed.


----------



## chrisman01 (Apr 28, 2009)

All the more reason to stay inside doing nothing but play DS,  with the only outside connection being over the wi-fi connection!


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> *Fact:* If swine flu was an STD, you could only get it from fat chicks.


Whoa.

Did I just see Prophet post something not completely serious and relatively funny?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 28, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you know Swine Flu is going to be a pandemic.


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 28, 2009)

its level 4 now, in a scale of 1 to 6.

but it could  be worse you know.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 28, 2009)

just saw a commercial for white castle pulled pork sandwich
somehow I dont think its gonan sell very well right now


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh god, I thought GBAtemp was safe from Swine Flu paranoia.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2009)

FuuUUuuuUUUuuuUUUuuuck! Fuck. Fuck. Fuck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There goes my pork sushi business. Straight down the gutter


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 28, 2009)

now where did this disease come from, someone having sex with a pig


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 28, 2009)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> FuuUUuuuUUUuuuUUUuuuck! Fuck. Fuck. Fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the fuck did you manage to put 457,648.1 GB of anything in your sig?


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> flameiguana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it would be just easier to write that you did, but not actually do it.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope they won't have to split the continent in half with a wall like in that one movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I live in San Diego so crap



			
				Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he put it there


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> I hope they won't have to split the continent in half with a wall like in that one movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO OF COURSE NOT WHY WOULD HE DO THAT


----------



## SkankyYankee (Apr 28, 2009)

Start the hoarding, fearmongering and profiteering as per usual.


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 28, 2009)

Aww man, that means 2012 is all a fake. It's going to be 2009!!! Which pwns.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 28, 2009)

who let the pigs out 
oink oink oink


----------



## Martiin (Apr 28, 2009)

its when a pig falls in love with a human,
and the following night, the pig will enter the human's room and sexually transmit its fluids into the host...

----------------

this "dangerous" swine flu can be cured with the newest cold medicine ._.''


----------



## moozxy (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 28, 2009)

I personally think you Americans make too much of a fuss about a cold/the 'flu anyway, so I don't trust much of the media coverage (aside from actual numbers, which _are_ becoming shocking).


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 28, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> I hope they won't have to split the continent in half with a wall like in that one movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in New York, unfortunately the state with the most confirmed cases, and me being a hypochondriac sucks. I have a sore throat right now and I am like "Oh fuck! Sore Throat thats one of the symptoms of Swine Flu!" Its going away though lol and my brothers friends girlfriend is in NYC and he came back here with a cold and I am freaking out again and am like "Oh fuck! He went down to NYC and brought back the Swine Flu!!! SHIT!" He has allergies really bad lol and thats what the doctor said. 

I need to stop shitting my pants over this, I hate the media so much. I always say "The media always brings so much fear, its all bullshit." Even though I believe that I start thinking about it, and dwelling on it that I'm starting to believe that we are going to have to sit in out houses and no communicate with anyone so we don't catch this flu.

I'm so fucking ridiculous.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 29, 2009)

You guys are lucky, I'm in Texas. I'm the closest to Mexico >.>


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 29, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> You guys are lucky, I'm in Texas. I'm the closest to Mexico >.>


Now that sucks, however I have started to find the humor of the media. I was watching the news today and the Superintendent of a School in NYC was talking and he said "Out of the 150 students believed to have the Swine Flu all of them were mild cas..." They cut it off right after he got done saying mild XD. The media just likes to spread fear, sure of course it is serious but I personally don't think its as bad as they believe. Its just like a regular flu, its just that the Health care in Mexico is so bad thats why the people were dying. For Christ sake, some Mexicans live with pigs and in their own filth. No wonder why they died.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well I live in New York City, Queens were most of the Swine flu is.  Its pretty scary for me a school was closed that is like 10-14 blocks from my house because they found 2 people with the Swine flu and now they have to clean it.  Also its mostly in Fresh Meadows, Queens.  I live in Rego Park, Queens.  Fresh meadows is about 20 blocks away go there about every week with my mom and dad to visit my aunt.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 29, 2009)

Dam posted twice Mod pleace delete this.  wow Gbatemp goes mad slow on my computer all other sites are good.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 29, 2009)

I think this will pass with-in a year. In bird flu still around? Of course. Does anyone really care anymore? No. People die of "normal" influenza all the time in country with bad health care. This is no Black Death.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 29, 2009)

oh noes! pfft this will pass no problem


1 month later: half the Gbatemp population wiped out


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 29, 2009)

more than 80.000 will DIE


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 29, 2009)

blooddrake said:
			
		

> more than 80.000 will DIE








And you know this how?


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 29, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> People die of "normal" influenza all the time in country with bad health care.
> 
> While it's quite possible the threat is being overblown, with normal influenza the only people who die are the old, weak and very young.  This flu is killing healthy adults and, in Mexico at least, it's got a much, much higher fatality rate than normal flu.
> 
> ...


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 29, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> blooddrake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zeromac  said:1 month later: half the Gbatemp population wiped out.

get it?


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 29, 2009)

blooddrake said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh yeah, Now I get it lol.


----------



## Zarode (Apr 29, 2009)

epicelite said:
			
		

> Look up "fema coffins"
> 
> I live near the CDC where they are keeping them. ;_;



Hate to break it to you, but it'd just be easier and safer to cremate the dead. Coffins are only good if, like, the founder of FEMA is a necromancer.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 29, 2009)

OMFG! THEY RAISED TEH WARNING LEVEL TO 5!!!

I'm still not worried about it, no one in the US has died yet, and that little 22 month old kid in Texas was really from Mexico. So it's not even considered an American death.


----------



## Santee (Apr 29, 2009)

The media is really blowing this up I heard that a school was closed down cause 2 kids caught it but other than that I haven't heard anything else other than my school sending out papers about it but even though I'm not even worried I don't know why  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Sstew (Apr 29, 2009)

Im not worried, I have more important things to worry about. Unless this starts infecting people in Fl. Then I'll start to be concerned.


----------



## megawalk (Apr 30, 2009)

its turning to a global pandemic quickly yes. there is a cure but the cure is low on stock 
oh yeah and it started in mexico if i heard well.
i should say. this pandemic "MUST STOP"
before the world dies


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Apr 30, 2009)

You know what I don't get about this swine flu? Why did it originate in Mexico, however none of the pork products there are infected. To me the government done this bullshit to keep us on our toes, straying away from other important matters.


----------



## KendoKhan (Apr 30, 2009)

megawalk said:
			
		

> its turning to a global pandemic quickly yes. there is a cure but the cure is low on stock
> oh yeah and it started in mexico if i heard well.
> i should say. this pandemic "MUST STOP"
> before the world dies




there is no cure the cure or vaccine right now for this "specific" H1N1 virus (swine flu) will not be out for at least 6months thats how long it takes to make a vaccine for a virus there just telling people in mexico that  so they dont freak out.

heres some people who know more about the flu than any of us talking about whats going on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk_U5_dNyqo
watch all 4 parts


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 30, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> You know what I don't get about this swine flu? Why did it originate in Mexico, however none of the pork products there are infected. To me the government done this bullshit to keep us on our toes, straying away from other important matters.


true because if this came from pigs shouldn't it have happened a long time ago


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll sit at my PC with popcorn, waiting for the mass hysteria to kick in


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 30, 2009)

if reach level 6 them... airports closed


----------



## KendoKhan (Apr 30, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> You know what I don't get about this swine flu? Why did it originate in Mexico, however none of the pork products there are infected. To me the government done this bullshit to keep us on our toes, straying away from other important matters.




watch this

is swine flu a biological weapon?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS4nfubpvn0

or journalist claiming its a bio weapon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=morpsu1v31M


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 30, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I'm still not worried about it, no one in the US has died yet, and that little 22 month old kid in Texas was really from Mexico. So it's not even considered an American death.


I lul'd


----------



## Licardo7 (Apr 30, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> now where did this disease come from, someone having sex with a pig


Opps, I wasn't suppose to do that? Sorry


----------



## Defiance (Apr 30, 2009)

Kinda funny yet ironic how people are just acting like this is no big deal.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I swear, I mean you can say an asteroid the size of Africa will hit, and people will say 'aw, it'll just pass.'

That said, I personally hope it does pass.


----------



## PuyoDead (Apr 30, 2009)

EVERYBODY PANIC!

Just another round of the usual fearmongering. Move along.

Oh yea, via Fark, from just today:

WHO: Oops, did we say 152 swine flu deaths so far? Sorry, we meant 7

Swine flu death toll: 150. Regular flu death toll: 13,000. But don't let that stop the fearmongering panic

Two airline passengers with "swine flu" are in fact severely infected with intoxication

What? Bird Flu? What the heck is that?

edit: almost forgot Drew's (Fark guy) take on this:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Posted by Drew at 2009-04-27 02:28:07 PM, edited 2009-04-27 02:41:54 PM
> 
> Finally, something of substance has appeared in the news. Swine Flu will kill us all. EVERYBODY PANIC.
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 30, 2009)

KendoKhan said:
			
		

> megawalk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the CDC says if you take Tamiflu within two days of experiencing symptoms you will be fine. So there is a cure, just not a vaccine,


----------



## epicelite (Apr 30, 2009)

You know what I don't understand?
The people who think the government is out to kill everyone.
What would they gain from doing so?

I mean think about it! There is nothing to gain from that!

WTF? Can someone explain?


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 30, 2009)

epicelite said:
			
		

> You know what I don't understand?
> The people who think the government is out to kill everyone.
> What would they gain from doing so?
> 
> ...


Who the fuck thinks that? No sane person does. Making the people powerless is another story.


----------



## epicelite (Apr 30, 2009)

Conspiracy theorists?


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 30, 2009)

Only slightly. Not an extremist though.


----------



## Talaria (Apr 30, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Actually the CDC says if you take Tamiflu within two days of experiencing symptoms you will be fine. So there is a cure, just not a vaccine,
> Tamiflu is not a cure. In lay-man's terms many viruses work by mimicking protein's which are easily absorbed into the cell's in the body in which effectively the virus reprograms the cell and replicates the virus many times until the cell then bursts/dies releasing  the newly created replica viruses which then go forth to to other cell's and do the same. All Tamiflu does is smother the cell's so the easily absorbed protein's which are mimicked by viruses are not allowed entryway. Doctors then hope because the virus cannot enter cell's and reproduce the remaining viruses in the body will die out during the short time frame in which Tamiflu (typically 72 hours). Now with all this replicating going on all the virus needs to do is mutate one strand or several of RNA/DNA code in the Virus differently resulting in a different protein combination which bypasses the safe guard of Tamiflu. This only has to happen to one person and if they were to go out into public as they think they're all good now they've taken Tamiflu, they could go shopping in crowded mall/go to the movies etc breathing all over people during their excursion resulting in possibly several other people getting infected which effectively spreading to more people. And now because it's mutated Tamiflu is now redundant and they cannot lessen the spread. But hopefully it doesn't mutate, the current form of Swine Flu appears mild outside of Mexico.
> 
> QUOTE(Canonbeat234 @ Apr 30 2009, 11:09 AM) You know what I don't get about this swine flu? Why did it originate in Mexico, however none of the pork products there are infected. To me the government done this bullshit to keep us on our toes, straying away from other important matters.


Pigs generally don't travel around until they're killed and exported around world. Therefore very few pigs would have this strain of flu. On the other hand a mexican who works on a pig farm may've been working with those pigs in which he caught this strain from, the difference with this strain is it can travel from human to human. This person then goes into town and sneezes on several people and then returns home. As you can see here the virus spreads around quickly from human to human. Meanwhile not many pigs catch the virus as the infected pigs aren't really going to run away from there farm and visit all the other farms.


----------



## wchill (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, Talaria is right.
Tamiflu is not a cure-all for flu viruses.
Once flu viruses mutate enough, Tamiflu won't do anything and then we have nothing to stop this except our immune systems.
Really, if you don't need Tamiflu, don't take it. Please. You're only encouraging the spread of mutated viruses.


----------



## Isaiah (Apr 30, 2009)

No offense intended but I bet all countries which have Muslim as their primary religion don't have swine flu.


EDIT:
Talaria knows too much.


----------



## Raiser (Apr 30, 2009)

(live in Canada, BC and) I heard from my dad who heard on the news that some teenager came back from a trip in Mexico to somewhere like Kootenay or Kamloops and he's infected.
So he's been quarantined in his house until further notice. Hope it doesn't spread towards the lower mainland. T.T


----------



## Scorpei (Apr 30, 2009)

Just skimmed through the topic, one thing I felt nice to mention; don't eat any meat uncooked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. When cooking the meat you kill most of the bugs/creatures on there. Viri should also be destroyed (can't really say killed there).

Mind you getting sick every now and again ISN'T bad. There's even a few theories out there that people with for example a herpes infection ('koorts lip'?) have a lower chance on developing immunologic diseases. It most probably keeps the immune system in balance (T regulatory cells). Also as far as I've been able to gather most if not all fatalaties were in Mexico. Aside from that it is spreading quite nicely so it seems to me like it will be a matter of time before it reaches wherever you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The worst thing to do however is panic and start doing weird stuff that in turn weakens your immune system (like I, and prolly everyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, already said). Just try to keep yourself up and running normally, sleep and eat well etc.. Ah yea, and when you're sick don't go visit your grandparents or whatever as they are less risitant to diseases.

Something that I find funy, aside from the conspiracy theories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, is that people who had the bird flu and lived (and developed an immunologic response to it) are/should be better equiped to deal with it (as they have H5N1 anti-bodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

edit
@puyodad: Mind you a pandemic is a serious problem. Due to globalisation it is relativly very easy to spread a sickness very quickly over the entire world. 

These kinds of virusses are also a great candidate for such things, as they are multi chromosomal. This swine flu probably came to be because a swine was infected with both a human flu and a swine flu. When both infected one cell at the same time both were produced by that cell (that is how a virus works). Because of that instead of either a swine flu body was produced or a human one, they 'merged' as it were. One new flu body with both swine and human aspects. That way this new flu is capable of spreading from human to human ('human part') but also contains the external properties of a swine flu (H1N1) meaning that only a few people in the world are capable of a secondary immuno response (only a few people have ever been in contact with the H1 or N1 component).

Now you ask, then why don't way more people die of regular flu (aside from the fact that they might 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)? Well, say if a disease is highly infectious and kills everyone within days. Then it can't reproduce (as it needs a host), therefor that strand dies out. Something that doesn't kill everyone, but say 30%, during the time it takes to kill 30% of the people they are added to the population again (via for example child birth). Then you have balance. Regular flu has been around for a while, though it does keep mutating (which is why you keep getting the flu eventhough you've had it many times before).

Mind you I've just spammed a bit of what I know, by no means take this as THE TRUTH or whatever. I could well have made mistakes along the way and people who know more then me feel free to correct me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 30, 2009)

Isaiah said:
			
		

> EDIT:
> Talaria knows too much.


I agree, thanks for the info though Talaria, that was a lot of heavy duty reading lol.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 30, 2009)

This is fearmongering of the highest order guys. Many people on this thread have said it and it is true.

All the media instantly jumped on this, claiming we were on the verge of a new global pandemic, when nobody really knew anything about this. Now the world health organisation have said this will be a pandemic, when things like this are impossible to predict, and even now cases of swine flu have been very small and limited. We have been slowly programmed to expect something like this to happen. Ebola, SARS, bird flu have all been blown out of proportion in the past and hyped to the extent that we were told something like this would be inevitable, not at some point in time in the future, but very soon.

And to people claiming conspiracies. You are in fact not making ridiculous assumptions.

Viruses and diseases jumping cross species are incredibly rare. The chance of something like this mutating and effecting three, completely different species are slim at best. The chance are in the trillions, Im not joking. A disease jumping from birds, to swine to humans is almost impossible. Mutations just dont work like that. In many cases something like this would not be able to sustain itself, it would burn itself out very quickly. This is because viruses of this nature are usually freak mutations which dont survive the replication most diseases go through, some 10.000 mutations a day at least. And the fact its spread so far, in so many random pockets of the globe also makes for yet another unusual impossibility. 

This does not have the hallmarks of a random virus, its hallmarks are those of a specific design. Design to jump species the way it does, and to sustain itself. 

And like I said the way the media have jumped on this is crazy, the total number of infected people and dead is nothing. Normal influenza itself kills between 15.000 to 30.000 people in the US alone. This has come nowhere near that to warrant this amount of hysteria.

Thats my thoughts on this anyway.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 30, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> This is fearmongering of the highest order guys. Many people on this thread have said it and it is true.
> 
> All the media instantly jumped on this, claiming we were on the verge of a new global pandemic, when nobody really knew anything about this. Now the world health organisation have said this will be a pandemic, when things like this are impossible to predict, and even now cases of swine flu have been very small and limited. We have been slowly programmed to expect something like this to happen. Ebola, SARS, bird flu have all been blown out of proportion in the past and hyped to the extent that we were told something like this would be inevitable, not at some point in time in the future, but very soon.
> 
> ...


Well put, I wish we could send this to people so people will stop shitting there pants. Schools all over the place are closing down and shit for 2 weeks so they can keep clean and everything. Serious, they need to stop, Schools are just adding to it. Its ridiculous. I can see maybe closing the school for a day or two to make sure its all clean and install some Germ-X dispensers all over or something, but going to the extent of closing schools for a number of weeks is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Apr 30, 2009)

P1ingp0ng, this is the most constructive post I have seen that will make other reporters feel ashamed for their own actions.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 30, 2009)

EVERYONE IS GONNA DIE. EVERYONE.

Swine Flu: 8 down, 7 billion to go.




Why would you close a school because of a flu?


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 30, 2009)

Scorpei said:
			
		

> Finishoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They've stated that a Vaccine could be made in 6 months, and work has already started in London.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 30, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Why would you close a school because of a flu?



To add to the fear, make children seem in danger and a target and everyone will panic.

Simple as that.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 30, 2009)

There is always the moderate route... You know the place between hysteria and completely sticking your head in the sand. Swine flu is not the apocalypse in viral form, but it's also not something you should take lightly. The fact is we really don't know enough about the strain to draw any definite conclusions. What I find really shocking is the extremes people naturally gravitate toward. Your either scared shitless or throwing yourself into denial, like "FLU NO KILL MEH!!! I LIVE 4EVERZ"

Please... both extremes are equally ignorant.


----------



## NeSchn (May 1, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well put, again.


----------



## Extreme Coder (May 1, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> This is fearmongering of the highest order guys. Many people on this thread have said it and it is true.
> 
> All the media instantly jumped on this, claiming we were on the verge of a new global pandemic, when nobody really knew anything about this. Now the world health organisation have said this will be a pandemic, when things like this are impossible to predict, and even now cases of swine flu have been very small and limited. We have been slowly programmed to expect something like this to happen. Ebola, SARS, bird flu have all been blown out of proportion in the past and hyped to the extent that we were told something like this would be inevitable, not at some point in time in the future, but very soon.
> 
> ...


Well posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's only one explanation..
Umbrella Corp. is back with the S-Virus


----------



## xoinx (May 1, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> This is fearmongering of the highest order guys. Many people on this thread have said it and it is true.
> 
> All the media instantly jumped on this, claiming we were on the verge of a new global pandemic, when nobody really knew anything about this. Now the world health organisation have said this will be a pandemic, when things like this are impossible to predict, and even now cases of swine flu have been very small and limited. We have been slowly programmed to expect something like this to happen. Ebola, SARS, bird flu have all been blown out of proportion in the past and hyped to the extent that we were told something like this would be inevitable, not at some point in time in the future, but very soon.
> 
> ...



This message isn't targetted to flame anyone and was written as tactfully as I possibly can. Just wanted to point up some dangerous misconceptions that even I had before the outbreak of SARS in my country...

You are right that this whole swine flu thing is getting played up by the media very much, but I wouldn't call it fearmongering, but rather a urgent call for vigilance!

Being from a South East Asian country, I can tell you first hand that an outbreak would be disasterous, something that you probably wouldn't want to see. Of course noone wants to see others dying, much a pandemic is much more than that; factories would stop production, school would halt... in short the economy is at a standstill, not a good news in any economic scenario, let alone the current one.

And judging from reports, the current swine flu is not only capable of human transmission already, but also a lot harder to detect than previous viruses like Ebola and SARS. Ebola provided a first scare due to the exceptionally high mortality rates, but it doesn't spread well "due to its difficulty in spreading by airborne transmission and the period of time that the virus can use a living and contagious victim to spread compared to other infectious diseases," and has since been played down as a possible pandemic risk.

Then came SARS, which was close to the first pandemic on a global scale.  Mortality rates were not as high as Ebola, but due to the ease of it spreading, it was capable of a uncontrolled outbreak. However, governments worked together and quickly rolled out measures like quarantines and airport controls (with on the fly temperature measurements etc) which got the spread undercontrol both between countries, and within the countries.

But the latest Swine Flu seems to be even more communicable. It can go undetected for much longer periods, while being contagious. This effectively means that carriers could easily bring the viruses out from wherever they got it and into any part of the world. And the faster and further the virus spreads, the harder it is for authorities to contain it... just trying to supply the vaccine would be a logistical nightmare. And unpreparedness of the people and government will lead to slower responses to contain it internally.

And about mortality, well normal influenza may kill 15,000 to 30,000 in the US alone... but have you considered mortality rates instead? So far confirmed deaths from the virus is 13, out of 439 confirmed cases, which comes to around 3% mortality, and mind you this is a serious underestimate considering how many deaths have yet to be detected, and that the outbreak has just begun meaning that it is still in the incubation stage. How about normal influenza? According to wiki, "the case fatality rate for influenza is usually around 0.6 percent (primarily among the elderly)"

There is no need to 'overhype', but we definitely need to anticipate the worst possible outcome and make sure everyone knows the gravity of the situation and raise their vigilance. You are probably annoyed about the stupid new regulations by the government and think that they are paranoid, but they really have to. The more they try to lay back and relax, the harder it is going to contain the outbreak when they eventually get to it. And as citizens, we also need to play our part! Complacency is the worse way to behave right now, because you just don't know what will happen. A slight paranoia is in a way being responsible in this situation. Singapore, where i come from, was badly by SARS in 2003, and I know many of the regulations and tough measures were the results of painful lessons learnt from then. And irresponsible people ignoring home quarantine measures only risked the efforts of everyone.

If you are sick, stay at home and recuperate, or go see a doctor if it doesn't get better. Everyone around you will appreciate the fact that you are thoughtful and acting responsibly in times when a simple cough makes people nervous.

At the end of the day, believe what you want; fearmongering is true and the media is playing up the whole swine flu pandemic thing. However, don't allow that to cloud your mind and stay vigilant. I know how it feels, and I was like many people on the board, thinking that everyone is just over reacting. But desperate time calls for desperate measures and some of the steps taken just have to be done. Just don't let this mindset of your jeopardise the efforts of everyone trying their best to get the outbreak under control.


----------



## KendoKhan (May 1, 2009)

epicelite said:
			
		

> You know what I don't understand?
> The people who think the government is out to kill everyone.
> What would they gain from doing so?
> 
> ...



there is supposed to be a group of global elites that want to take over the world called the bilderburge group
and kill everybody, ive herd about that one.  look for the part about new world order its around there

http://www.truefacts.co.uk/articles/a0002.html


so why kill every body simple

CONTROL 

if a bunch of people die from  a virus out break people would willingly give up  there rights for protection
from the virus.(or blindly follow the gov)
if people think there gonna die theyll panic and do what ever you tell them to do to survive (its also a great way to get people to
do, go along with or commit  horrible acts on others turning neighbors against neighbors the Nazis did it. they got control and started killing
all kinds of people Jews ,Gypsies,mentally challenged, or just any undesirables all for CONTROL! these people have god complexes.
look what happened after 9/11 the Us population gave up alot or rights like warrant less phone taping
allowing the gov to take people suspected of terrorism into Camps with out any real proof (PATRIOT ACT)
and attacked IRAQ (no WMDS) remember when they asked Bush what Iraq had to do with 9/11 a few years into the war
and he said it had nothing to do with 9/11 Google it im not lying all because cause the gov said they would protect them from
the bogyman terrorists who might try something sometime in the future.

This whole flu thing is probably about  fear mongering and diverting the publics attention away from important issues like
the fact that they were gonna have to look into Ex president Bushes cabinets war crimes and 
to scare everybody away from protesting about the shit economy and throwing tea parties about taxes if thousands of 
people don't start dieing from this soon then its just a bait a switch to get people distracted from the real issues.


----------



## updowners (May 1, 2009)

.


----------



## blooddrake (May 2, 2009)

that game............


anyway, now more than 600 are sick, til yesterday it was only 300


----------



## NeSchn (May 2, 2009)

blooddrake said:
			
		

> that game............
> 
> 
> anyway, now more than 600 are sick, til yesterday it was only 300


It still doesn't phase me, there are so much other things to worry about than a simple flu that is 5% different from a regular flu. It's only killed 159 Mexicans so far, it shouldn't be considered a pandemic whatsoever. The regular flu is a pandemic and kills 35 thousand and sickens tons of people a year. Its really nothing to worry about.


----------



## CorruptJon (May 2, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> blooddrake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it does phase you to me lol.


----------



## NeSchn (May 2, 2009)

CorruptJon said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was the first day it happened, I am a part-time hypochondriac lol, when it first happened I was like "Oh fuck, oh shit, Were dead!" Then I sat back, read more, listened more, and was like "Wow, this thing isn't even that bad."


----------



## silent sniper (May 3, 2009)

i think i might have it, i've been feeling flu-ish symptoms (theyre worse today) for days now.

but, tbh, it's HUGELY overblown. the only people i think that are in any danger are seniors, toddlers, and people that already have health problems.


----------



## blooddrake (May 4, 2009)

now is over 1000 cases confirmed

worst, they say that the second wave will be more deadly

look at reuters


----------



## NeSchn (May 4, 2009)

blooddrake said:
			
		

> now is over 1000 cases confirmed
> 
> worst, they say that the second wave will be more deadly
> 
> look at reuters


More fearmongering, don't believe the hype.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> i think i might have it, i've been feeling flu-ish symptoms (theyre worse today) for days now.
> 
> but, tbh, it's HUGELY overblown. *the only people i think that are in any danger are seniors, toddlers, and people that already have health problems.*



Just like regular flu then.


----------



## Golin (May 4, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> silent sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The news reported healthy adults dying in Mexico more than toddlers and elders actually.


----------



## NeSchn (May 4, 2009)

Golin said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the big picture though, Most babies and Elders are at home chillin most of the day. The healthy adults are out working and communicating with people, of course they were gunna get it first and die.


----------

